# compressor decision



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

so planning on pulling the trigger thursday only thing i need to decide on is compressor size. going to do duel compressors but deciding between the viair 400, 450, and 480. i'm trying to find out which one is the quietest. seeing as how the price difference between the 400 and 480 is only like $50 money isnt the issue (i'm already gunna be in the hole from the setup anyway). hoping to find out soon. thanks. :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Had a little chat with Andrew at OpenRoadTuning about that same question, here a recap if i recall correctly about VIAIR 400 vs 444 vs 480

400 is the quickest of the three and the noisiest (hottest too and not design to run for a long time). Like a sprint compressor, it fills QUICKLY, its very hot, draws lots of amps

480 the quietest but the slowest (designed to run a long time)

444 in between the two (designed to run a long time too)

Eric said the 444 is the most popular model of all. I'm gonna go with that one single at first and make it dual later on if I end up playing too much with the switch 

Hope this help


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The 400c is designed with a 33% duty cycle, which is approx. 20 minutes every hour. It takes my 400c a little under 5 minutes to fill my 5 gallon tank from 0psi to 145psi.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

andrew m. said:


> 400c is a 33% duty
> 444c is a 100% duty
> 480c is a 100% duty
> 
> think of it like this... in a race the 400c is going to win because its a sprint compressor. it does require more power, it gets hotter faster and is noticeably louder. However, it will fill your tank the fastest. The 444 and 480 are pretty similar... the 444 is basically a cheaper and less powerful 480c but for a much more reasonable price. The 444 has a 1/4" leader and the 480 has a 3/8" leader - its all preference.


This. I run dual 480's and it is pretty quiet and fills my 5 gallon tank plenty fast enough.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

kilimats said:


> Had a little chat with Andrew at OpenRoadTuning about that same question, here a recap if i recall correctly about VIAIR 400 vs 444 vs 480
> 
> 400 is the quickest of the three and the noisiest (hottest too and not design to run for a long time). Like a sprint compressor, it fills QUICKLY, its very hot, draws lots of amps
> 
> ...


sweet thanks. i think im gunna go duel 480s. should fill plenty fast with 2. the noise factor is the biggest part to me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

All 3 are good choices, you wont go wrong. I like the 400's. but either way you will end up with a good compressor.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

tspooner said:


> sweet thanks. i think im gunna go duel 480s. should fill plenty fast with 2. the noise factor is the biggest part to me


from what i was told, 480 is just tad quieter, barely noticable i would guess but is a lot bigger in size, monster. And it cost A LOT more it seems, not a good value IMO but good compressor anyway :beer:

and if you're concerned about noise so much, check out this thread, good info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Viar-400c-very-noisy-how-to-keep-them-quitet


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Another thing to consider, Your pressure switch wont allow your tank to get bellow a certain PSI, so the only time it will be on for a considerably "long" time is when you first fill your tank, or drain your water trap to refill your tank, other then that they wont be on very long. at least thats how mine is:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Single Air Zenith fills a 5 gallon from 110-145 in about 1 minute. 

Everyone "hates" them because they've never tried, I love my damn compressor.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


> Single Air Zenith fills a 5 gallon from 110-145 in about 1 minute.
> 
> Everyone "hates" them because they've never tried, I love my damn compressor.


which model you got and why you love them...


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

kilimats said:


> which model you got and why you love them...


i think there is only one model...

http://shop.air-zenith.com/200psiob2-black.aspx


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

He is correct, the OB2 is their only model. It runs 100% through 200psi, and has a filling cycle stronger than 2 480's. Also, some are freaks about this, it draws less voltage current at peak than a pair of 480s

You'll pay a few more dollars than you would for a pair of Viairs, but I like having one compressor that is strong as hell all day. Like I posted before, around one minute for 5 gallons from 110-145psi is awesome.


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

kilimats said:


> from what i was told, 480 is just tad quieter, barely noticable i would guess but is a lot bigger in size, monster. And it cost A LOT more it seems, not a good value IMO but good compressor anyway :beer:
> 
> and if you're concerned about noise so much, check out this thread, good info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Viar-400c-very-noisy-how-to-keep-them-quitet


cool might just use some for my false floor.:thumbup:


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> He is correct, the OB2 is their only model. It runs 100% through 200psi, and has a filling cycle stronger than 2 480's. Also, some are freaks about this, it draws less voltage current at peak than a pair of 480s
> 
> You'll pay a few more dollars than you would for a pair of Viairs, but I like having one compressor that is strong as hell all day. Like I posted before, around one minute for 5 gallons from 110-145psi is awesome.


Yup, I'm in the process of installing 2 ob2's in my eos... Can't wait!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

I use dual 444's and it fills my 5 gallon tank in no time. Quiet? Yeah good enough, if you have it covered (like in a false floor) and radio on you'd barely hear it.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

eurotrsh said:


> He is correct, the OB2 is their only model. It runs 100% through 200psi, and has a filling cycle stronger than 2 480's. Also, some are freaks about this, it draws less voltage current at peak than a pair of 480s
> 
> You'll pay a few more dollars than you would for a pair of Viairs, but I like having one compressor that is strong as hell all day. Like I posted before, around one minute for 5 gallons from 110-145psi is awesome.


If i ever do air again im doing an ob2. Not only are they better than viairs....they look way nicer


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> If i ever do air again im doing an ob2. Not only are they better than viairs....they look way nicer


And to answer your question between the viair's i perfer the 480c's...From what i understand they are the only of the three that fill to 200psi and i liked to play with my switches to that was nice. I had a 7 gallon and my 2 480s filled it plenty fast enough and were quiet


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------

